# Picking on Stogie - Not a good Idea



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

So I go to my post office box and there is a key inside of it. hhmmmmm??

Take the key to a bigger box and find that they have hit me when I was not expecting it.

*THE EVP*
*G8trbone*
*MRGatorman*

You guys should not pick on Texas boys!! I have to say that lucky thing is I had the little old lady in front of me open the box for me....Boom!!!haha


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow Stogie, i guess you are in the crosshairs of many!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

YES! More texas carnage!!! Glad they didnt kill ya! What the hell would we do on this board with out ya! Nice hits gents. This run is going way better then expected!!!!


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice hit! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! And very well deserved.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice hit gentlemen! Stogie deserves a nice "Attaboy" every now and then. Nice job!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like the only thing that's bigger in Texas are the explosions!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

another ones down


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great hit and a fantastic line-up!!! Couldn't have hit a better target!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Texas mafia revealed.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Super Hits guy's


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys make me proud to say "It's Great To Be A Florida Gator!"


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:roflmao: they even hit the big guy!!!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Man, that will do some damage. Nice hit. Enjoy.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice gang bomb. Go Yankees!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh damn - that is what I call a lambasting! Nice work gents.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I couldn't think of a better person in Texas to nail!!! Enjoy 'em Stogie!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Looks like the only thing that's bigger in Texas are the explosions!


another texan down.....:lol:


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

how brave - sacrifice the old lady...

nice hits guys!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Taking the man DOWN


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

And the hits keep comin'!:biggrin:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

nice hit dude


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

bravo on a good smack.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice strike men, very nice indeed. Damn! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Stogie letting an old lady take the blast for you! Thats just not right, but smart


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow 3 times the pain......NIce hit


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well deserved hit. In fact, I think you deserve a bomb per day!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

In the words of another Texan
another bites the dust


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a more deserving person ...................

:biggrin: :dribble: :sweat: :biggrin:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well desirved hit!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh...you texas boys are all bark...

bark
bark
bark. 

heh heh heh...enjoy sir.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

And I bet she was holding your son... bad bad man! Good, good hit though!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Makes me proud!! Smack up these Texas LongHorns!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very cool! congrats!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

hooray
excellent hits guys
this is so fun


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice hit. Good to know even the "top dog" is still a viable target when friendship and cigars are the ammo. Nowhere else does rank not equal immunity.:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ganging up on Stogie, eh? That's just mean! (Nice hit, boys! )


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*they couldn't go to a better target.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*come to think of it, i have never seen a pic of stogie's collection. get on it brother!*


----------

